# Probleme mit einem JavaScript



## bordi (9. Jan 2007)

hallo liebe gemeinde,

ich habe leider null plan von java und habe in meinem fall auch schon ein paar andere scrips ausprobiert und mein navigationsscript ein bisschen verändert. ich nutze das script an verschiedenen stellen wo sich meine hauptnavigation
ausblendet, oder wo ich zusätzliche links benötige. unter ie7 zappelt das script leider und ein zweites script in meiner coppermine galerie macht dann teilweise auch probleme. könnte sich jemand das script mal anschauen. kennt jemand vieleicht ein vergleichbares aktuell gecodetes.

über hilfe wäre ich dankbar! danke fürs lesen!


viele grüsse


bordi



mein nav_menue.js script:


```
// NOTE: DANK AN JENS'

// NAV MENU AREA 


if (!document.layers)
document.write('<div id="Floater" style="position:absolute">')
document.write('<layer id="Floater">');


// START IMAGE LINKS



document.write('[url="index.php"][img]themes/portal/images/nav_pic/home.gif[/img][/url]
');

document.write('[url="modules.php?name=Feedback"][img]themes/portal/images/nav_pic/kontakt.gif[/img][/url]
');

document.write('[url="modules.php?name=Gallery"][img]portal/images/nav_pic/galerie.gif[/img][/url]
');

document.write('[url="modules.php?name=Forum"][img]portal/images/nav_pic/forum.gif[/img][/url]
');

document.write('[url="#top"][img]themes/portal/images/nav_pic/top.gif[/img][/url]
');





document.write('</layer>');

// Hier war der Fehler, GALERIE RUCKELT FAST NIMMETR:Hoehe" 275 NUMMER//


if (!document.layers)
document.write('</div>')

function FloatMenu()
{
	var Xloc = 0,
	Yloc = 330;
	var ns = (navigator.appName.indexOf("Netscape") != -1);
	function SetMenu(id)
	{
		var GetElements=document.getElementById?document.getElementById(id):document.all?document.all[id]:document.layers[id];
		if(document.layers)GetElements.style=GetElements;
		GetElements.sP=function(x,y){this.style.right=x;this.style.top=y;};
		GetElements.x = Xloc;
		GetElements.y = ns ? pageYOffset + innerHeight : document.body.scrollTop + document.body.clientHeight;
		GetElements.y -= Yloc;
		return GetElements;
	}
	window.LoCate_XY=function()
	{
		var pY = ns ? pageYOffset + innerHeight : document.body.scrollTop + document.body.clientHeight;
		ftlObj.y += (pY - Yloc - ftlObj.y)/15;
		ftlObj.sP(ftlObj.x, ftlObj.y);
		setTimeout("LoCate_XY()", 10);
	}
	ftlObj = SetMenu("Floater");
	LoCate_XY();
}
FloatMenu();


//  ENDE -->
```


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Dein Problem fängt schon damit an das du nicht weißt das Java nichts mit Javascript zu tun hat, und du hier falsch bist  :wink:


----------



## Guest (9. Jan 2007)

www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=16931  :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (9. Jan 2007)

Aber beim Profil anlegen wahrscheinlich mehr Zeit verbraucht als beim Durchlesen der FAQ´s oder Richtlinien ^^

Tjojo 

Verschoben!


----------

